# L149 is Now Spooling!



## thevoice (Sep 24, 2002)

Looks like we now should have L149, mine just took the new download. My 721 is also in the process of downloading something new...

Anyone notice anything new?


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

I also noticed the download in progress. 15 of 30 @ 0440 HRS. I thought this was L148. I'm bummed out that I have to leave for work. I guess I'll check out the posts during the day for some real time feedback on fixes. It looks like they may be getting closer to another round of shipping 921's. I hope so, that means I'll be getting my replacement 921. !pride


----------



## Raymond Simonian (Nov 22, 2002)

I noticed the blinking power light at about 4:55 AM Eastern Standard time. I checked the systems information and now have the L149 software. The stretch mode is still too wide. Hopefully it will fix the instability issues. My 921 has been rebooting itself at least once a day. Other than that I have not experienced any problems with it but I have not been doing much recording. I have tried to find the blue line problem but have not noticed it on mine. Any one know what this software version is designed to fix?


----------



## lex61564 (Feb 10, 2004)

I got L 149 now also, still no DVHS but that's OK for now, still checking to see hopeful improvements.


----------



## leemathre (Sep 25, 2003)

I just caught the end of the download, but I thought I saw something about a firmware upgrade just before the system rebooted. The flash version still shows as F051. Did anyone else see this, or did I just misread the screen?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Sigh...I was just told last night that this wasn't going to happen this week. Working on now getting a list of the fixes for you.

*Please don't start massive testing to see if your particular favorite bug has been fixed until I get the official fix list. Or more to the point, let's not start the barrage of "BUG REPORT L149" posts until we see what's actually been fixed.*


----------



## ggw2000 (Dec 22, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Sigh...I was just told last night that this wasn't going to happen this week. Working on now getting a list of the fixes for you.
> 
> *Please don't start massive testing to see if your particular favorite bug has been fixed until I get the official fix list. Or more to the point, let's not start the barrage of "BUG REPORT L149" posts until we see what's actually been fixed.*


OK, I won't say what I thought was going to be fixed and wasn't :nono2: .


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

As I posted in the 721 update thread as well, my guess is that this is an emergency release to fix the guide issue that happened to all of us last week. 

I'm hoping though that L149 is based on the L148 beta code, and not the L147 release code with the guide bug fixed. If it's based on L148, then it will be much more stable. If it's based on L147, it won't be any more stable.


----------



## jchaak (Jan 17, 2004)

remote bug is still there so guessing its 147 code.


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> As I posted in the 721 update thread as well, my guess is that this is an emergency release to fix the guide issue that happened to all of us last week.
> 
> As per Scott @ satelliteguys.com - I believe that this update just contained the software fix needed to work in conjunction with the hardware upgrade to fix the blue line problem output from the VGA / RGB port.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Scott was incorrect - see the official fix thread stickied at the top of the forum. L149 only fixes the guide issue according to Eldon.


----------

